# Erfahrungen mit Bootsvermietern auf Langeland



## goeddoek (22. Oktober 2011)

Moin !

Um im Thread "LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte" nicht unnötig ins OT zu geraten, habe ich die Beiträge hierher verschoben. Hier können gerne die Erfahrungen ausgetauscht werden. Aber auch hier gilt, die Netiquette zu beachten, wie wir es im Skandinavien-Bereich gewohnt sind #6 

Wäre ja mal interessant, wenn der betroffene Vermieter hier auch mal Stellung nimmt


----------



## xxxtschKxx (23. Oktober 2011)

Angelbericht von LL Bagenkop 15.10. - 22.10.2011. 2007 waren wir zu viert das 1.Mal auf LL  - Vermierter Haus und Boot (Rainer & Morten). Wir fingen gut Dorsch, hatten aber viele Probleme mit den Booten u den Motoren. Nun 4 Jahre später, selber Vermieter, selbes Haus, diesmal zu fünft. Wir hatten die Thorjolle gemietet, bekamen aber am 1. Tag ein vermeintlich besseres Boot zur Verfügung gestellt. Am Hafen angekommen, Sachen verstaut, gings endloch los. Noch im Hafen rissen die Bautenzüge der Lenkung u wir waren manövrierunfähig u trieben so dahin. Zum ko....!! Wir trieben glücklicherweise auf eine Mauer zu, sodass wir uns dann da festhalten konnten. Man selle sich vor das wäre nur 30m außerhalb des Hafens passiert. Toller Start! Der Typ im Angelladen vor Ort meinte wir sollten das Boot mit einem anderen Boot abschleppen. Gehts noch??? Dann mit Morten telefoniert, der dann nachm 2. Anruf und quasi anbetteln  endlich kam und die Sache in die Hand nahm. Wir bekamen dann doch die Thorjolle u fuhren raus. Leider wars die ganze Woche ziemlich windig bis stürmisch. Die Thorjolle liegt sehr bescheiden im Wasser bei Wellengang. N paar Fische bis 66cm fingen wir dann doch noch. Am nächsten Tag wieder raus u versucht zu angeln. Die Drift war so stark das wir nach 2 Std abgebrochen haben. 4 Fische (zu fünft) u sonderlich Spaß hats auch net gemacht. Man war mehr mit festhalten beschäftigt als mit angeln.Die nächsten beiden Tage kamen wir gar nicht raus.Sturm. Dann holten wir uns kleine Boote u fischten a uf der ruhigeren Seite. Wieder hatten wir ordenlich Motorprobleme auf See, fingen aber ein paar Fische. Am selben Tag sprachen wir noch mit anderen Anglern, die unsere Boote sahen u meinten, dass sie mit genau dem Boot (eins von unserem) ein Tag vorher auch viele Probleme hatten u das Boot abgegeben haben mit den Worten "damit fahren wir nicht mehr raus". Jetzt hatten wir es untergejubelt gekriegt - sehr wahrscheinlich das Rainer & Co nicht mal eine Sekunde n Blick auf den Motor geworfen haben. Am letzten Angeltag (Freitag) gings wieder mit 2 Booten auf die ruhigere Seite raus. (3 u 2 Mann in einem Boot). Das 3-Mann Boot bekam während der Fahrt eine Welle von hinten und der Motor sprang ab. Wir surften auf der Welle u der Motor lenkte selbstständig - wir wären fast gekentert u konnten den Motor nur mit Mühe festhalten. Wir hatten die Schnauze gestrichen voll!!! Langsam fuhren wir zur Slipanlage u riefen Rainer an der dann auch kam. Der werkelte irgendwie am Motor rum u schob dann anschließend doch tatsächlich das Boot wieder ins Wasser "geht wieder, ihr könnt wieder raus". Am liebsten wären wir ihm an die Kehle gesprungen. Es kommt die nächste Welle u der scheiß Motor springt wieder ab oder was??? Das ist an Dreistigkeit und Verantwortungslosigkeit kaum zu überbieten!!Ach ja , außderdem hatte das Boot ein Leck. Unsere Köderboxen schwammen umher. Noch am selben Tag Abrechnung gemacht u Rainer auf die Probleme angesprochen. Er wußte von nichts, er sei nur der Werkstattmeiser u bla bla. Wenn nicht der Werkstattmeister, wer weiß dann von den Motorproblemen???Auch darauf angesprochen das wir das selbe Boot hatten, welches andere ein Tag vorher abgegeben haben weils im Arsch war. Gleiche Antwort - ich weiß von nichts. Ignoranz pur! Noch von ganz anderen Anglern erfuhren wir: Sie hatten ihr privates Boot bei Rainer den Winter über untergebracht. Als sie es dann holen wollten waren Lampen abgebaut und Öl raus. Außerdem wurden sie von Rainer noch angebrüllt - sie sollten sich verpissen usw......Wahnsinn!! Dies soll eine Warnung vor HAUS UND BOOT sein! Alles Verbrecher! Die Boote veraltet u vergammelt, die Motoren das selbe. Allein am optischen Eindruck im Hafen erkennt man den Unterschied zwischen  Boote von Haus u Boot und z.B. Torben Hansen Boote. Die Boote (von Torben Hansen) sehen top aus und es ist jeden Tag jemand vor Ort der die Gäste im Hafen betreut. Haus u Boot kennt kein Service. Für uns steht fest - NIE WIEDER HAUS und BOOT!


----------



## Schnueffel (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich war einer der fünf und kann das nur bestätigen.
Für das Wetter konnte niemand etwas, aber für die absolut Ostseeunauglichen Boote konnte der Vermieter etwas.
Man hatte auch den Eindruck die Boote wurden nicht regelmäßig gewartet.
Hinzufügen möchte ich nur noch dass uns dann vorgeworfen wird: "Man muss auch mit den Booten umgehen können"
Naja das sagt eigentlich alles ..... Bautenzug der Lenkng gerissen, Thorjolle das Sitzbrett besteht aus aufgelegten morschen Brettern und der abgefallene Motor an dem 4 Mann Boot + der stockende und nicht startend wollende Motor am anderen 4 Mann Boot erklärt die Sache an sich.
Man will hier niemanden schlecht machen, es gibt bestimmt auch Leute die gute Erfahrungen mit Haus und Boot gemacht haben, aber für uns steht fest, 2 mal da gewesen, 2 mal ********, nie wieder!!!!


----------



## Michael Horn (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ups....... 

wenn man das so liest und dies auch alles so war, dann ist das schon hart..... aber ohne dass ich Euch zu Nahe kommen möchte, würde ich persönlich mir auch die Aussage der andere Seite anhören um mir mein eigenes Bild zu machen. 

Es wurde hier im Board schon mal schlecht über Haus und Boot geredet und als ich Morten darauf ansprach, war das alles ein bissel anders. 

Ich selbst fahre regelmäßig zu Rainer und Morten und habe keinerlei Probleme mit den Jungs. Bin dort immer bestens untergebracht und finde alle sehr nett. Bei Problemen sind Sie steht sofort hilfsbereit. 

Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass die bewusst ein Boot rausgegeben haben, bei dem Ihnen ein defekt bekannt war, die sind ja für Ihre Gäste auch verantwortlich. 

Zum optischen Zustand der Boote muss gesagt werden, dass gerade die kleineren Boot täglich geslippt werden und das nicht jedermanns Sache ist. 

Ich selbst hatte vor Jahren Probleme mit Torben Hansen und werde dort sicherlich nicht mehr buchen.

Wie gesagt, soll kein Vorwurf an Euch sein. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## xxxtschKxx (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Michael Horn schrieb:


> Ups.......
> 
> wenn man das so liest und dies auch alles so war, dann ist das schon hart..... aber ohne dass ich Euch zu Nahe kommen möchte, würde ich persönlich mir auch die Aussage der andere Seite anhören um mir mein eigenes Bild zu machen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Michael,

genau so wie ich es geschrieben habe, genau so war es auch! Das sind Fakten! Sicher, ich kann mir vorstellen, wenn man Rainer drauf anspricht, dass er dann uns die Schuld gibt. So von wegen wir wüßten nicht wie man mit den Booten umgeht oder so.Das ist definitiv aber nicht der Fall! Sorry aber Rainer ist ein EDIT bei Mod War der mal mit seinen eigenen Booten auf See? Ist der überhaupt Angler?? Keine Ahnung! Ich glaube auch das die Tipps die man von ihm kriegt, nichts anderes als Erzählungen von anderen Anglern sind. Und er erzählt sie einfach weiter. Klar kann man am Leuchtturm gut fangen, genauso gut aber auch woanders, näher am Hafen. Aber der Weg zum Lechtturm u zurück frisst ja schön teuer Sprit....ist klar worauf ich hinaus will ne?


----------



## goeddoek (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So, nun ist es denn ja auch gut gewesen  Ich kann ja euren Unmut verstehen, aber denkt an die Netiquette. Ich habe deinen Beitrag mal editiert AeitschKey  :m


----------



## xxxtschKxx (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo goeddoek Moderator, über Recht oder Unrecht meiner Editierung will ich gar nicht diskutieren, trotzdem sollte man nicht so einfach über das Treiben dort hinwegsehen. Safety First auf hoher See!! Und das ist bei H u B nicht gegeben!! Das geht einfach nicht!!


----------



## goeddoek (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Richtig ! Und Beschimpfungen gehen auch nicht, deshalb habe ich die Beleidigung, die eine Verwarnung oder auch eine Anzeige seitens des Bootsverleihers nach sich ziehen kann, rausgenommen  :m

Und über "Recht oder Unrecht " brauchst Du auch nicht zu diskutieren, siehe Boardregeln


----------



## xxxtschKxx (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich will ja auch gar nicht diskutieren, danke für die Bestätigung. Mich fleucht der Eindruck als wolle man hier das Thema HAUS UND BOOT gar nicht! 

Und nun wieder zum eigentlichen Thema....nicht wahr?!


----------



## autoglas (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Richtig ! Und Beschimpfungen gehen auch nicht, deshalb habe ich die Beleidigung, die eine Verwarnung oder auch eine Anzeige seitens des Bootsverleihers nach sich ziehen kann, rausgenommen  :m
> 
> Und über "Recht oder Unrecht " brauchst Du auch nicht zu diskutieren, siehe Boardregeln
> 
> Und nun wieder zum eigentlichen Thema #h


Sorry goeddoek Fangmeldungen ok, doch Erfahrungen über Unterkünfte usw.sind auch wichtig für langelandfreunde Gruß Horst


----------



## Michael Horn (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



autoglas schrieb:


> Sorry goeddoek Fangmeldungen ok, doch Erfahrungen über Unterkünfte usw.sind auch wichtig für langelandfreunde Gruß Horst


 
Hallo Autoglas,

das mit den Erfahrungen Unterkünfte usw. stimme ich Dir schon zu, dass das gerade für Neulinge nicht schlecht ist .....  aber ich kann Dir auch sagen, dass gerade bei Haus und Boot ca. 6000 - 8000 Gäste im Jahr Urlaub machen. Und wenn dann eine Gruppe dabei ist, die aus irgend welchen Gründen nicht zufrieden ist, dann ist das sicherlich auch nicht aussagekräftig. Man sollte jedem seine Chance geben und sich sein eigenes Bild davon machen. 

Wenn ich die Aussage höre ....... "warum schickt der uns zum Leuchtturm......  weil man bis dorthin viel Sprit verfährt!", finde ich die Aussage peinlich. Gerade das Gebiet beim Leuchtturm und Gulstav, dies liegt sehr nahe beieinander, bietet sehr gute Fangplätze und Plateaus. Sicherlich wirst Du dort nicht stoppen und sofort Fische fangen. Auch dort musst Du suchen, bis Du einen Platz gefunden hast. 
Aber wenn Du Dir in Bagenkop ein Boot mietest, dann musst Du eben mal um die Südspitze in den Belt rein, weil dort die Chance auf Dorsch um ein Vielfaches höher ist, als direkt vor Bagenkop. 
Da geht nun mal nicht so viel. 
Das wissen aber eigentlich die erfahrenen Angler, die schon öffters dort waren. Auch die Einheimischen, darunter gehört sicherlich auch Torben Hansen, werden Dir das gleiche sagen.... und der hat ja nichts davon, wenn Du ein Boot bei Morten hast und dort Deinen Sprit kaufst.

Gruß Michael


----------



## xxxtschKxx (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Michael, anscheinend hast du meinen Bericht überhaupt nicht verstanden. Wir waren zum 2. Mal bei H u B und hatten beim 1. Mal auch schon viele Probleme mit den Motoren der Boote. z.B. waren wir mit der Thorjolle am Leuchtturm und der Hauptmotor ist verreckt. Mit dem Ersatzmotor (5PS) sind wir dann ganz langsam Richtung Hafen gefahren. Dann qualmte plötzlich der Ersatzmotor - ist ja klar 5PS für so ein großes Boot - das kann nicht gut gehen. Also ist der Motor dann auch verreckt. Wir trieben also irgendwo zw. Leuchtturm u Bagenkop. Ganz toll! Durch lautes Rufen machten wir einheimische Fischer auf uns aufmerksam, die uns dann in den Hafen abschleppten.
Wir wissen auch das man am Leuchtturm sehr gut fangen kann, dass geht aber auch genauso gut näher und damit meine ich nicht direkt vorm Hafen!! Rainer erzählt dort jedem Angler das Leuchtturm gut ist. Denk mal drüber nach.
Und wie in meinem 1.Bericht zu lesen war, sind wir nicht die einzige Gruppe die dort schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hat.


----------



## goeddoek (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



autoglas schrieb:


> Sorry goeddoek Fangmeldungen ok, doch Erfahrungen über Unterkünfte usw.sind auch wichtig für langelandfreunde Gruß Horst




Moin Horst #h

Natürlich ist das wichtig. Es kann aber nicht angehen, das Vermieter ( egal, was da vorgefallen ist ) hier beschimpft werden. Deshalb habe ich den Beitrag geändert.

Eine andere Sache, die mir auffällt: wieso wurden wir nicht bereits nach dem ersten Vorfall gewarnt ( da liest sich das Posting von AetschKey noch wie "Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen") und wieso bucht man bitte, wenn der Vermieter angeblich so etwas macht - ist ja schließlich keine Lappalie - ein zweites Mal ?
Um nichts in der Welt würde ich mich zweimal in Folge in Gefahr bringen 
Ich habe immer - ohne Aetschkey jetzt nahetreten zu wollen - ein ungutes Gefühl, wenn sich Leute nach vier Jahren Boardabstinenz wieder melden oder sich speziell anmelden, um ihren Unmut über irgendwelche Dinge, die im Urlaub schiefgehen, hier kund zu tun.
Das haben wir in den Jahren immer wieder gehabt und danach nie wieder von den TE gelesen.
Sowas regelt man vor Ort. Geht das nicht, werden Fotos gemacht und notfalls ein Anwalt hinzugezogen - ganz einfach :m
Danach in Foren zu zetern oder im Gästebuch des Betreibers zu schimpfen sind vergebliche Liebesmüh, da zu spät |rolleyes


----------



## Schnueffel (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Bootsvermietern auf Langeland*

@ goeddoek
Da magst in einigen Dingen auch sicherlich Recht haben.
Ich schrieb ja, einige haben bestimmt auch genau das Gegenteil erlebt.

Allerdings haben wir vor Ort mit denen gesprochen.
Kein rankommen. Wenn wir einen Anwalt nehmen, wird das nach dänischem Recht verhandelt. Da einen Anwalt finden wird verdammt schwierig 

Leider lese ich dann so eine Äußerung von dir
"Ich habe immer - ohne Aetschkey jetzt nahetreten zu wollen - ein ungutes Gefühl, wenn sich Leute nach vier Jahren Boardabstinenz wieder melden oder sich speziell anmelden, um ihren Unmut über irgendwelche Dinge, die im Urlaub schiefgehen, hier kund zu tun."

Sowas finde ich eigentlich unter aller Sau. Das ist auch ein Grund warum ich von vielen Admins nichts halte. #q
Woran macht man fest ob jemanden zum spammen/flamen/beleidigen usw im Board ist?
Das kann sowohl einer mit 5000 Post`s machen, als auch jemand mit einem.
Ist man nur schlechter weil man nicht non stop hier rein postet?
Ist man nicht vielleicht auch hier angemeldet um noch etwas zu lernen? Um Erfahrungen durchzulesen?
Also wie gesagt, diese Äußerung halte ich nicht für geeignet, will darauf auch nicht weiter eingehen, da es nicht Thema dieser "Überschrift" ist.

Warum wir da nochmal gebucht haben?
Ich denke jeder hat eine zweite Chance verdient. Somit auch Haus und Boot. Das mal ein Motor verreckt, kann passieren.
Egal ob neuer Motor, alt oder noch aus der Steinzeit.

Somit haben wir nochmals bei H u B gemietet, da wir dachten ok war ne einmalige Sache und gut ist.
Sicherlich hat der Preis auch eine Rolle gespielt.
Im Nachhinein wären die 60 EUR/Person aber gut bei einem anderen Anbieter investiert gewesen.

Wir wollten lediglich unsere Erfahrungen mitteilen und es war in keinster Weise unsere Absicht irgendjemanden zu beleidigen oder nahezutreten.

Im ganzen denke ich müssen wir uns ja auch nicht rechtfertigen, warum wir das gepostet haben. Es soll lediglich ein Beitrag sein. Was jeder daraus macht ist seine Sache. Der eine hat vielleicht Glück und der andere greift vielleicht ins Klo wie wir.

In diesem Sinne Petri Heil.

-der nicht so viel Poster wie andere- #h


----------



## xxxtschKxx (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Moin Horst #h
> 
> Natürlich ist das wichtig. Es kann aber nicht angehen, das Vermieter ( egal, was da vorgefallen ist ) hier beschimpft werden. Deshalb habe ich den Beitrag geändert.
> 
> ...



Ja ok da ist diese eine Beleidung meinerseits gefallen , darauf muß man aber nicht ständig rumreiten. Du hast sie ja rausgenommen u weiterhin habe ich ja hier sachlich gepostet. Bin also kein Wiederholungstäter.
Was das Gästebuch von H u B angeht - das ist kein Geschimpfe! Das sind nur Aufzählungen von Fakten. Darf man heutzutage keine negativen Statements mehr abgeben??
Zum Rest von dem was du geschrieben hast hat Mitglied "Schnueffel" alles gesagt.


----------



## Dxlfxn (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Bootsvermietern auf Langeland*

Hallo!
Was fällt einem dazu ein? Es gibt eben keine Schnäppchen. Auf Langland ist der Preisdruck offenbar so hoch, das man eben für n Appel und n Ei keine 6m Boote mit 4 Taktmotoren bekommen wird. 
Petri


----------



## steff68 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Bootsvermietern auf Langeland*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Was fällt einem dazu ein? Es gibt eben keine Schnäppchen. Auf Langland ist der Preisdruck offenbar so hoch, das man eben für n Appel und n Ei keine 6m Boote mit 4 Taktmotoren bekommen wird.
> Petri


 
Hi,
also ein 5,5m Boot mit 30 PS für 350 Euro/Woche(6,5 Tage) find ich nicht übertrieben (wir hatten keine Probleme).|supergri
Aber wenn ich sehe (höre) wie andere Kollegen mit den Booten umgehen....da wird aus voller Fahrt beim Erreichen der Angelstelle der Rückwärtsgang reingehauen um das Boot möglichst schnell zu stoppen. Sind ja min. 10 sec. wertvolle Angelzeit.#q
(Das sich jetzt bitte keiner angesprochen fühlt .... ich hab´s 
nur aus Distanz gehört - tat weh)

Gruß


----------



## Dxlfxn (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Bootsvermietern auf Langeland*

5,5m und 30 PS? Wieviel Mann an Bord? Über den Preis kann man nicht meckern.
 Das es dort sehr aufs Material geht, ist schon klar - und das sich das irgendwo auswirkt. Entweder wird also die Charter höher oder die Qualität sinkt. Zumeist ist es doch so, das Langeland von Anglern frequentiert wird, die keinen Bootsführerschein haben - aus welchem Grund auch immer. Das macht sich bemerkbar. Aber was solls, mich betrifft es nicht mehr. Ich habe vor 15 Jahren dort aufgehört. Mit dem eigenen Boot und einem Bootsführerschein gibts auch bessere und günstigere Ecken.
Ärgert euch also nicht zu sehr über die Vermieter. Deren Job möchte ich jedenfalls nicht haben.
Petri


----------



## engelhai (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Bootsvermietern auf Langeland*

Bei dieser ganzen Geschichte frage ich mich allerdings was Einem reitet mit solchen Booten dann trotz aller Probleme so unverantwortlich zu sein und damit auf den Belt rauszufahren.#d


----------



## xxxtschKxx (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Bootsvermietern auf Langeland*



engelhai schrieb:


> Bei dieser ganzen Geschichte frage ich mich allerdings was Einem reitet mit solchen Booten dann trotz aller Probleme so unverantwortlich zu sein und damit auf den Belt rauszufahren.#d



Das weiß man doch vorher nicht!!Die Probleme 4 Jahre vorher hat man doch längst verdaut u man ist heiß drauf rauszufahren. Die Probleme mit Motor etc zeigen sich erst auf See. Was für ein dummer Kommentar!|kopfkrat Unverantwortlich ist es vom Vermieter diese Boote zu vermieten. Die müßten wissen (u wissen es auch), dass die Boote u Motoren Schrott sind.


----------



## hansfisch (1. November 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Bootsvermietern auf Langeland*

Haus und Boot , nie wieder.


----------



## dimidirk (2. November 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Bootsvermietern auf Langeland*

Hatten auf Langeland nur positive Erfahrungen mit Bootsvermietern gemacht, jedoch bei kurzfristigen Buchungen das Problem, dass die meisten Boote schon vermeitet waren. es macht Sinn schon vor Reiseantritt das Boot zu buchen. Oder direkt bei der Anreise im Hafen zu buchen.
Wir nahmen dann einer einer organisierten fahrt teil, hat auch seine Vorteile nur 8 Mann an Bord und man braucht sich nur aufs Angeln zu konzentrieren und nicht aufs manövrieren.
Allerdings hat man auf Langeland auch viele Möglichkeiten von Land zu angeln. Wir hatten über Novasol ein Haus direkt am Strand gemietet und können den Service und die Organisatuion echt empfehlen.


----------



## engelhai (5. November 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Bootsvermietern auf Langeland*

*Die Thorjolle liegt sehr bescheiden im Wasser bei Wellengang. N paar Fische bis 66cm fingen wir dann doch noch. Am nächsten Tag wieder raus u versucht zu angeln. Die Drift war so stark das wir nach 2 Std abgebrochen haben. 4 Fische (zu fünft) u sonderlich Spaß hats auch net gemacht. Man war mehr mit festhalten beschäftigt als mit angeln.Die nächsten beiden Tage kamen wir gar nicht raus.Sturm. Dann holten wir uns kleine Boote u fischten a uf der ruhigeren Seite. Wieder hatten wir ordenlich Motorprobleme auf See, fingen aber ein paar Fische. Am selben Tag sprachen wir noch mit anderen Anglern, die unsere Boote sahen u meinten, dass sie mit genau dem Boot (eins von unserem) ein Tag vorher auch viele Probleme hatten u das Boot abgegeben haben mit den Worten "damit fahren wir nicht mehr raus". Jetzt hatten wir es untergejubelt gekriegt - sehr wahrscheinlich das Rainer & Co nicht mal eine Sekunde n Blick auf den Motor geworfen haben. Am letzten Angeltag (Freitag) gings wieder mit 2 Booten auf die ruhigere Seite raus. (3 u 2 Mann in einem Boot). Das 3-Mann Boot bekam während der Fahrt eine Welle von hinten und der Motor sprang ab.*

*Das zum Thema : Das weiss man vorher ja nicht!*


----------



## shorty 38 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Bootsvermietern auf Langeland*

Endlich ein Thread über Haus und Boot!Rainer, dann zieh Dich mal warm an:q! Zustände der Boote und Häuser werden von Jahr zu Jahr schlechter. Ich verfolge das schon seit Jahren. Über diese Zustände habe ich auch schon in anderen Threads gepostet werde mich hier nur auf Nachfragen wiederholen. Michael Horn weiß worüber ich hier rede und ich bin wirklich der letzte der hier übertreibt. Finger weg von Haus und Boot. Und fahrt dort bloß nicht mit eurer Frau hin, der Ehekrach ist vorprogrammiert! Gruß Shorty


----------



## Michael Horn (7. November 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Bootsvermietern auf Langeland*

Wenn ich diese Worte von Shorty lese, dann muss ich mich leider mal wieder einmischen. Ich finde das einfach nicht gut, was hier gepostet wird. 

Warum um alles in der Welt soll hier ein Ehekrieg vorprogrammiert sein. Ich habe die letzten Jahre hier einige Familien kennengelernt und auch einige Boardies, welche zusammen mit ihren Familien Urlaub gemacht haben. Bei keinem außer Dir "Shorty"habe ich auch nur ein schlechtes Wort über das Team gehört. Auch ich bin, obwohl ich mehrmals iom Jahr zu Morten fahre, immer noch glücklich verheiratet.

Ich habe Dich in LL kennengelernt und finde Dich auch einen klaren Typ, der mir damals auch den einen oder anderen Tip gegeben hat. Aber wenn ich hier den Satz lese..... Rainer, dann zieh Dich warm an, ..... dann weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr, wie ich über Dich denken soll.  
Ich kenn Deine Geschichte. Ich habe auch mit Morten und Rainer darüber gesprochen und kenne daher auch die Geschichte der andere Seite. Und ehrlich gesagt, klingt die Version von Morten glaubhafter. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen und bitte auch nicht böse sein, denn wir diskutieren ja gerade. 
Wir sind ja alles keine Kleinkinder mehr....... und wenn ich merke, dass im Haus eine Glühbirne defekt ist, dann geh ich zu denen und besorg mir eine neue, was gibt es denn da für ein Problem. Wenn die Fußbodenheiztung defekt ist, dann kann ich doch um alles in der Welt nicht darauf bestehen, dass die sofort repariert werden muss. Angeblich wurde danach geschaut, aber der Defekt konnte nicht sofort behoben werden. Auf die anderen Details will ich hier gar nicht eingehen, da diese vieleicht zu persönlich sind. 
Zu den Booten/Motoren kann ich selbst nix aussagen, da ich mein eigenes habe. Im ersten Urlaub bei Morten hatte ich von denen eins gemietet, diese funktierte problemlos.
Fest steht, bevor man hier jemanden schlecht machen will, dann sollte man sich erst mal Gedanken darüber machen, ob dies eigentlich gerechtfertigt ist. 
Nochmal zu Dir Shorty, bitte nicht böse sein, aber das finde ich nicht fair von Dir.  

Gruß Michael


----------



## shorty 38 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Bootsvermietern auf Langeland*

Hallo Michael, es waren genau 27 Glühbirnen, 5 defekte Jalousien, eine verdreckte Küche und ein Badezimmer ohne Heizung Ende Oktober. Das ist bei diesen Mietpreisen bestimmt nicht gerechtfertigt!!!!! In meinem ersten Haus haben unsere Frauen wegen der Mäuse im Haus Attacken bekommen, welche wir dann aus gebadet haben. Daher haben wir dann ein Jahr später ein "größeres und besseres Haus" gebucht. Leider am Ende der Saison. Hier funktionierte am Herd auch nur noch 2 Platten und die Waschmaschine war auch defekt. Der Herd und die Waschmaschine wurde dann nach einigen Tagen ausgewechselt. Soweit alles OK. Saubere Häuser habe ich bei Einzug dort nie vorgefunden. Den vollen Mietpreis haben wir aber immer bezahlt. Auf Beschwerden hin wurde sich seitens Haus und Boot sehr verhalten gekümmert und wir wurden meistens auf den Eigentümer verwiesen, der ja die Verantwortung dafür eigentlich tragen sollte. Bei meinen 5 Anmietungen bei Haus und Boot habe ich einen Eigentümer gesehen, der sich gekümmert hat. Dieser brachte uns eine neue Waschmaschine. Über die Ferienwohnungen die wir mit einer Anglertruppe hatten, werde ich auch noch einiges erzählen. Wollmäuse an allen Ecken und Enden. Essensreste im Kühlschrank und völlig verdreckte Badezimmer. Ein Hamburger Angelfreund bezog diese Wohnung mit seiner Frau und 2 Kindern und fand in der ganzen Bude Pornoheft.Respekt. Zu den Booten: 6 mal habe ich dort Boote gemietet. 2 mal mußte ich an Land geschleppt werden. Nicht weil ich keinen Sprit mehr hatte, sondern weil die Dinger einfach verreckt sind. Kurz ausgetauscht und weiter ging es. Super Service und das im LL-Belt. Das Boot im Hafen von Bagenkop war aber die Krönung. Einmal zum Leuchtturm und zurück: 60 Liter Sprit verbraucht. Im Hafen stellte man eine defekte Schraube fest und der ganze Rumpf und Motor war voll mit Algen. Die Lenzpumpe war voll mit alter Angelschnurr und Plastikmüll, trotz angeblicher Endreinigung.  Damit läßt man Kunden auf See? Endabnahme erfolgte im Büro etwa so: Hast Du sauber gemacht? Ja. Du hast die Liter Benzin verbraucht und ich bekomme das Geld! Bezahlt. Schöne Heimreise. Man brauchte am Steg nur die Seite zu wechseln und fand dort die Angelflotte von Thorben Hansen, welche für "mich persönlich" einen gepflegteren Eindruck machte. Das was ich hier geschrieben habe kann ich durch Fotos, Videos und Zeugen belegen! Ferner haben wir dem Unternehmen einige Chancen gegeben, aber es wurde von Jahr zu Jahr schlechter. Daher ganz einfach: Ich habe mit Haus und Boot abgeschlossen! Gruß Shorty


----------



## Konni75 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Bootsvermietern auf Langeland*

Hallo Michael ich kenne dich nicht aber kann es sein das du von Haus und Boot gesponsert wirst.Das finde ich nicht fair.Du hates mit Torben Hansen und Novasol auch deine Probleme!! Torben würde mir auch eine ander Seite der Geschichte erzählen Glaubhafter? Ich selber Fahre seit 20 Jahren auf die Insel und Habe schon bei allen Dreien gebucht und bei Torben Hansen und Novasol noch nie Probleme gehabt.Aber bitte nicht böse sein,Wir sind ja alles keine Kleinkinder mehr!!
Gruß Konni


----------



## steffen1 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Bootsvermietern auf Langeland*

War mit meiner Frau 2009 das erste mal seit vielen Jahren wieder am Meer, das erste mal zum fischen also Anfänger hoch zehn. Auf Langeland bei Haus und Boot. Haben dann wahrscheinlich Rainer kennengelernt(ein älterer Herr,ich glaube deutscher?) der uns ein Boot geben wollte. So etwas von unfreundlich haben wir noch nie erlebt! Hier ist das Boot dort ist Ein Auto mit Anhängerkupplung, auf Wiedersehen. Da standen wir nun und wollten,sollten so aufs Meer. Wir haben es gelassen und Haus und Boot hat sich erledigt. Über die Sauberkeit in der Bleibe fange ich gar nicht erst an.


----------



## Michael Horn (10. November 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Bootsvermietern auf Langeland*



Konni75 schrieb:


> Hallo Michael ich kenne dich nicht aber kann es sein das du von Haus und Boot gesponsert wirst.Das finde ich nicht fair.Du hates mit Torben Hansen und Novasol auch deine Probleme!! Torben würde mir auch eine ander Seite der Geschichte erzählen Glaubhafter? Ich selber Fahre seit 20 Jahren auf die Insel und Habe schon bei allen Dreien gebucht und bei Torben Hansen und Novasol noch nie Probleme gehabt.Aber bitte nicht böse sein,Wir sind ja alles keine Kleinkinder mehr!!
> Gruß Konni


 
Hallo Konni, 

das mit dem Satz "aber bitte nicht böse sein, wir sind doch keine Kleinkinder" war auf Shorty bezogen. Ich kenne ihn persönlich und möchte wegen dem hier keinen Stress haben. 

Wie jeder hier, vertrete ich meine Meinung. Ich fahre auch wie Du schon mehr als 20 Jahre nach LL. Im Gegensatz zu Dir hatte ich bei Novasol schon zweimal und bei Torben einmal Probleme. Habe ich hier im Borard schon gepostet und will ich nicht mehr näher drauf eingehen. Bei Haus und Boot dagegen noch nie. Mir gegenüber sind die bislang immer nett und hilfsbereit gewesen.

Ich komme mit den Jungs bestens klar und werde dort auch in Zukunft (mit Frau, Kindern und Hunden) meine Urlaube buchen...... auch, wenn ich nicht gesponsort werde. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## xxxtschKxx (14. November 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Bootsvermietern auf Langeland*



shorty 38 schrieb:


> Hallo Michael, es waren genau 27 Glühbirnen, 5 defekte Jalousien, eine verdreckte Küche und ein Badezimmer ohne Heizung Ende Oktober. Das ist bei diesen Mietpreisen bestimmt nicht gerechtfertigt!!!!! In meinem ersten Haus haben unsere Frauen wegen der Mäuse im Haus Attacken bekommen, welche wir dann aus gebadet haben. Daher haben wir dann ein Jahr später ein "größeres und besseres Haus" gebucht. Leider am Ende der Saison. Hier funktionierte am Herd auch nur noch 2 Platten und die Waschmaschine war auch defekt. Der Herd und die Waschmaschine wurde dann nach einigen Tagen ausgewechselt. Soweit alles OK. Saubere Häuser habe ich bei Einzug dort nie vorgefunden. Den vollen Mietpreis haben wir aber immer bezahlt. Auf Beschwerden hin wurde sich seitens Haus und Boot sehr verhalten gekümmert und wir wurden meistens auf den Eigentümer verwiesen, der ja die Verantwortung dafür eigentlich tragen sollte. Bei meinen 5 Anmietungen bei Haus und Boot habe ich einen Eigentümer gesehen, der sich gekümmert hat. Dieser brachte uns eine neue Waschmaschine. Über die Ferienwohnungen die wir mit einer Anglertruppe hatten, werde ich auch noch einiges erzählen. Wollmäuse an allen Ecken und Enden. Essensreste im Kühlschrank und völlig verdreckte Badezimmer. Ein Hamburger Angelfreund bezog diese Wohnung mit seiner Frau und 2 Kindern und fand in der ganzen Bude Pornoheft.Respekt. Zu den Booten: 6 mal habe ich dort Boote gemietet. 2 mal mußte ich an Land geschleppt werden. Nicht weil ich keinen Sprit mehr hatte, sondern weil die Dinger einfach verreckt sind. Kurz ausgetauscht und weiter ging es. Super Service und das im LL-Belt. Das Boot im Hafen von Bagenkop war aber die Krönung. Einmal zum Leuchtturm und zurück: 60 Liter Sprit verbraucht. Im Hafen stellte man eine defekte Schraube fest und der ganze Rumpf und Motor war voll mit Algen. Die Lenzpumpe war voll mit alter Angelschnurr und Plastikmüll, trotz angeblicher Endreinigung.  Damit läßt man Kunden auf See? Endabnahme erfolgte im Büro etwa so: Hast Du sauber gemacht? Ja. Du hast die Liter Benzin verbraucht und ich bekomme das Geld! Bezahlt. Schöne Heimreise. Man brauchte am Steg nur die Seite zu wechseln und fand dort die Angelflotte von Thorben Hansen, welche für "mich persönlich" einen gepflegteren Eindruck machte. Das was ich hier geschrieben habe kann ich durch Fotos, Videos und Zeugen belegen! Ferner haben wir dem Unternehmen einige Chancen gegeben, aber es wurde von Jahr zu Jahr schlechter. Daher ganz einfach: Ich habe mit Haus und Boot abgeschlossen! Gruß Shorty



So siehts aus Shorty!! Ich bin ehrlich froh, dass endlich auch andere hier posten was sie bei H u B Rainer & Co erlebt haben. Ich meine negative Sachen! Und wie man ja an Dir sieht, du verfolgst die Entwicklung seit Jahren, zu Recht. Fast schon amüsant finde ich den Disput zw Dir u Michael. Michael glaubt Rainer...ohne Worte! *Kopfschütteln*....Michael es war eben nicht nur 1 kaputte Glühbirne, sondern 27!!!! Und auch der Rest klingt genau so wie wir es erlebt haben. Die Schuld auf die Vermieter schieben usw....Thema Motor: voller Algen usw...GENAU SO SIEHTS AUS!!!!! Ist ja auch kein Wunder wenn die Motoren 365 Tage im Jahr im Wasser sind und nicht rausgenommen werden. Ach ja Shorty, abgeschleppt wurden wir ja auch schon......und das lag ebenfalls nicht an uns. Naja wie schon geschrieben...Haus und Boot...auch für uns NIE WIEDER!


----------



## xxxtschKxx (14. November 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Bootsvermietern auf Langeland*



engelhai schrieb:


> *Die Thorjolle liegt sehr bescheiden im Wasser bei Wellengang. N paar Fische bis 66cm fingen wir dann doch noch. Am nächsten Tag wieder raus u versucht zu angeln. Die Drift war so stark das wir nach 2 Std abgebrochen haben. 4 Fische (zu fünft) u sonderlich Spaß hats auch net gemacht. Man war mehr mit festhalten beschäftigt als mit angeln.Die nächsten beiden Tage kamen wir gar nicht raus.Sturm. Dann holten wir uns kleine Boote u fischten a uf der ruhigeren Seite. Wieder hatten wir ordenlich Motorprobleme auf See, fingen aber ein paar Fische. Am selben Tag sprachen wir noch mit anderen Anglern, die unsere Boote sahen u meinten, dass sie mit genau dem Boot (eins von unserem) ein Tag vorher auch viele Probleme hatten u das Boot abgegeben haben mit den Worten "damit fahren wir nicht mehr raus". Jetzt hatten wir es untergejubelt gekriegt - sehr wahrscheinlich das Rainer & Co nicht mal eine Sekunde n Blick auf den Motor geworfen haben. Am letzten Angeltag (Freitag) gings wieder mit 2 Booten auf die ruhigere Seite raus. (3 u 2 Mann in einem Boot). Das 3-Mann Boot bekam während der Fahrt eine Welle von hinten und der Motor sprang ab.*
> 
> *Das zum Thema : Das weiss man vorher ja nicht!*



Ja und nun??? Die Angler die unser Boot erkannt haben (ihres vom Vortag), trafen wir nachdem wir auf dem Wasser waren u die Probleme hatten. Also JA, DAS WEISS MAN VORHER NICHT!!!!Soviel zu dem Thema!#q


----------



## Schnueffel (14. November 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Bootsvermietern auf Langeland*

Ich denke das artet hier gerade etwas aus.
Lasst uns doch alle sachlich schreiben und nicht gegenseitig rumflamen.
Es gibt immer negative und positive rückläufe, egal bei wem/was/wo.
Ob Michael nun "bestochen"  wurde von H & B ist mir relativ braten.
Er vertritt seine Meinung und wird dafür auch gute Gründe haben.
Fakt ist das wir schlechte hatten und einfach auch warnen wollten.
Mehr nicht.
Was dann da jeder selbst drauss macht, ist seine Sache.
Mist ist bloss, dass alles was man schreibt hier in Frage gestellt wird. Wie aeitschkey schon geschrieben hat, merke ich doch erst den Zustand der Motoren aufm Wasser. Und wenn man das dann angesprochen hat, wurde uns nicht geholfen.
Heutzutage gibt es so viele Bewertungsportale. Da ist es denke ich auch wichtig, etwas über die Vermieter und Ausstattung zu schreiben.
Zumal das auch alles nicht so billig ist und man sich ja nun auch nen langen Zeitraum auf diesen besonderen Urlaub freut


----------



## Michael Horn (14. November 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Bootsvermietern auf Langeland*



AeitschKey schrieb:


> So siehts aus Shorty!! Ich bin ehrlich froh, dass endlich auch andere hier posten was sie bei H u B Rainer & Co erlebt haben. Ich meine negative Sachen! Und wie man ja an Dir sieht, du verfolgst die Entwicklung seit Jahren, zu Recht. Fast schon amüsant finde ich den Disput zw Dir u Michael. Michael glaubt Rainer...ohne Worte! *Kopfschütteln*....Michael es war eben nicht nur 1 kaputte Glühbirne, sondern 27!!!!


 
Nochmal zu mir, dass es auch der letzte hier begreift..... ich werde von niemanden gesponsort und habe auch kein Dauerabo und gut ist. Ich war Jahrelang bei IBI und habe mit ihm auch jetzt noch ein gutes Verhältnis. Da ich aber mittlerweile ein eigenes Boot habe, fahre ich nach Bukkemose, weil ich dort zentraler bin. 
Wenn aber Leute hier schreiben, dass Sie froh sind, wenn man negative Sachen erzählt, dann muss das Team von Haus und Boot froh sein, wenn sie so Gäste nie wieder sehen müssen. Sicherlich freuen die sich über jeden Gast, aber auf solche sind die ganz bestimmt nicht angewiesen.
Ich finde das schon unterste Gürtellinie was hier im Moment abgeht. Da braucht auch niemand den Kopf zu schütteln, auch wenn es eine oder 27 Glühbirnen waren. Ich habe nächsten April übrigens das Haus, in dem Shorty war, gebucht und werde dann mal die Glühbirnen zählen. So viele habe ich in meinem Haus nicht und das ist ein bisschen größer. 
Ich habe auch nicht geschrieben, dass ich Rainer glaube. Ich habe mich damals mit Morten unterhalten und dass die Version für mich glaubhafter war. Also erst richtig lesen und dann loslegen. Aber ist mir jetzt egal. Fragt man sich nur, wer hier Grund hat, den Kopf zu schütteln, wenn mal solch einen Müll liest. 
Wünsche Euch viel Spaß


----------



## Dorschhunter 100 (14. November 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Bootsvermietern auf Langeland*

Hallo Michael
Ich weiß auch nicht was hier gerade abgeht. Ich glaube wir wissen das wir bei Haus und Boot gut aufgehoben sind:m.

Aeitschkey.

In deinen Berichten vom 8.10 und 11.10.2007 ist nichts davon zu lesen das ihr irgendwelche Probleme hattet. Ihr habt super gefangen, keine Probleme, ihr seid sogar die gewesen die am besten gefangen haben. Und jetzt jede Woche immer wieder das gleiche nur damit das Thema wieder nach oben an die erste Stelle kommt.

Auch das Kommentar von Shorty (viel Spaß beim Mäuse fangen) zu Grottevej 3 stimmt nicht. 
Das Haus war super. Alles war sauber, keine Mäuse und nichts defekt.

Jetzt zu meinen Erfahrungen.
1ste mal. Haus und Boot.Haus Grottevej 3 und Boot zum slippen. Keine Probleme.
2te mal.Haus und Boot.Haus Engsvinget 3, keine Probleme. Als Boot hatten wir auch erst die Thorjolle aber die liegt wirklich nicht gut im Wasser und war zu der Zeit mit 25PS Yamaha Motor ein echter Spritfresser. Haben sie dann gegen zwei kleine zum slippen getauscht, dann war wieder alles perfekt.
3te mal. Haus und Boot. Haus Ostervang 2, keine Probleme. Wieder hatten wir ein Boot zum slippen, doch dieses mal hatten wir Pech. Wir hatten beim reinslippen ein Problem mit einer Welle und haben den Propeller zerstört. Ab zu Rainer. Der hat ist Regal gegriffen einen neuen Propeller rausgeholt und an unseren Motor montiert. Schon war wieder alles perfekt.
4te mal. Haus und Boot. Haus Ostervang 2 und Boot um slippen. Keine Probleme.
5te mal. Novasol und IBI. Das Haus über Novasol war für einen Angelurlaub OK. Für einen Familienurlaub währ es nicht OK gewesen. Die Liegen waren kaputt, auf der Holzterrasse waren einige Bretter durchgebrochen und im Kamin hat ein Blech gefehlt. Aber für uns Angler war es mehr als ausreichend. Bei IBI hatten wir das Limbo 699b. Das Boot war perfekt, wollte mit seinen 80PS aber auch gefüttert werden. Nikolai ist ein super netter Kerl.
6te mal. Haus und Boot. Haus Grottevej 3 und Boot zum slippen. Keine Probleme. Unser bester Angelurlaub. Kann man nachlesen unter Langeland 2011 Fangmeldungen und Berichte ab Beitrag 905.

Ihr bemängelt die Sauberkeit der Häuser. Dazu kann ich nur sagen, das liegt an den Leuten die die Häuser so verlassen. Morten und Rainer erheben keine Endreinigungsgebühr, es sei denn man sagt Bescheid das die sauber machen sollen. Sonst wir nur gefragt ob man sauber gemacht hat und die Meisten sagen natürlich ja. Darauf verlassen sich Morten und Rainer. Wir haben die Häuser immer so verlassen wie wir sie auch vorfinden möchten. 
Ich weiß nicht wie das bei euch war aber wir mußten die 5 mal die wir bei Haus und Boot waren noch nie eine Kaution bezahlen, die dann bei einer nicht geleistetten Endreinigung verrechnet wird. Vielleicht sollten die das mal einführen.

Wir werden auch weiterhin bei Haus und Boot buchen.
Ich werde auch nicht von Haus und Boot gesponsert, falls die Frage aufkommt.

Anfang Mai sind wir aber in Spodsbjerg. Dort haben wir Haus über Novasol und Boot bei IBI gemietet.

Bis denn

Gruß Markus


----------



## angelnrolfman (15. November 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Bootsvermietern auf Langeland*



Dorschhunter 100 schrieb:


> Aber für uns Angler war es mehr als ausreichend.
> Bis denn
> 
> Gruß Markus


 
Hi Markus, hallo zusammen........

*erstmal vorweg: Ja, wir haben evtl. einen "anderen Standard"....NEIN, ich akzeptiere so etwas nicht, da ich für den gleichen Preis das gleiche Angebot erwarte. Soll heissen, es ist kein Argument wenn ein Haus nicht in Ordnung ist oder nicht  "familientauglich" ist, aber für Angler "ausreichend". *
*Soviel dazu....*
Meine Frau und ich sind, wenn's klappt öfter im Jahr in Daenemark, auch für Kurztrips.
Oft haben wir ein Haus in Fredmose, direkter Blick auf's Meer und auf die Zufahrt der Slipanlage.
Ich habe dort Sachen in Bezug auf den Umgang mit den Booten erlebt, da wird einem übel. Durch das Ferienhausgebiet wird mit dem Bulli und dem Boot auf dem Trailer hinter gefahren, als wäre man auf der Hauptstrasse unterwegs. Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung?? Wohl nicht für alle?" Grosser Nachteil, das Boot war nur am Bug mit dem Trailer vertäut, sodass das Bootwirklich teilweise bis zu einem Meter abhob und beim Aufprall mit der Finne in den Boden/Motor rammte. (der Vermieter aus Tryggelev war danach zur Reparatur vor Ort!) 
Nur ein Beispiel für den teilweisen Umgang mit den Booten. Soll bestimmt nicht heissen, dass alle so sind.....aber einige Kameraden, na ja. ("Nach mir die Sinnflut")
Auch bei den Vermietern der Boote kann man schön in die Sch.... greifen, da macht man aber seine Erfahrungen und entscheit wohin man beim nächsten Mal geht. Es gibt keine zweite Chance!!! Wenn der Motor da draussen"Verreckt" , kann es deinen Hals kosten!!
Wie gesagt, soll nicht heissen, dass ihr teilweise im Unrecht seid und es gibt da nichts schönzureden. Aber beide Seiten sind manchmal nicht ganz "einfach", ohne jemanden etwas zu unterstellen.
Ich hatte auch schonmal so etwas wie ein Bewertungsportal / Trööt vorgeschlagen, auch für norwegische Vermieter, ist wohl aber hier im Board aus rechtlichen Gründen sehr schwer zu handhaben.
Solltet ihr vor der nächsten Buchung nichts über das angebotene Haus wissen, fragt doch einfach hier und tauscht euch über PN aus. Wäre für alle das Beste.
Denn was hier teilweise abgeht, stellt auch die anderen "unschuldigen" Anbieter in Daenemark ins schlechte Licht, da auch "automatisch" die Erfahrungen anderer hier mit "reingmischt" werden.

Trotzdem weiterhin viel Spass in Danske!


----------



## xxxtschKxx (15. November 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Bootsvermietern auf Langeland*

@ Michael Horn, Dorschhunter 100 und angelnrolfman

Michael, das mit dem Sponsoring hat irgendjemand als Witz gepostet. Darüber sind wir (u du) doch schon lange drüber weg.
Kannst du überhaupt noch was zu den Zustand der Boote dort sagen? Du hast ja ein eigenes.....
Ob Shorty nun übertreibt oder nicht, ob er nicht die Wahrheit erzählt oder doch, das weiß ich auch nicht 100%ig aber wenn hier jmd postet, dann gehe ich davon aus das es kein Müll ist. Und da wir so ungefähr die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht haben wie Shorty, ist er für mich definitiv glaubhaft. Und wenn du schreibst Morten´s Version war für dich glaubhafter, dann glaubst du ihm also. Wo ist der Unterschied zw glaubhafter und glauben?? So kleinlich müssen wir wirklich nicht sein.
Warum ich mich darüber freue das auch andere negative Sachen zu berichten haben? Weil Leute wie Du so ziemlich alles anzweifeln und in Frage stellen was ich gepostet habe. Das regt unheimlich auf. Wenn also mehr Leute auch negative Statements abgeben, dann kommst du vielleicht mal runter von deinem hohen Roß. Nur deswegen artet das hier so aus!! Auf weitere kindische Trotzereien deinerseits gehe ich nicht ein.

Dorschhunter 100, ja wir haben 2007 gut gefangen aber wir hatten nun mal auch dort Probleme. Das war das 1.Mal damals bei H u B. Damals wurden wir mit der Thorjolle abgeschleppt. Beide Motoren waren verreckt. Übel aber kann passieren. Sicher , die guten Fänge u das gute Wetter haben das wettgemacht. Warum wir darüber nicht geschrieben haben? Wie gesagt, das 1. Mal bei H u B...sowas kann passieren, deswegen mache ich hier keinen Thread auf. Dieses Mal allerdings (2011), 1. Tag, noch im Hafen, gleich so ein Sch...!!Und andere Dinge die noch passierten (alles schon aufgezählt) - da kann man dann schon mal einen Thread aufmachen u andere warnen. Es waren zu viele negative Dinge.

angelnrolfman, Zustimmung zu "nach mir die Sintflut" (Umgang mit den Booten) aber nicht wir! Keine Zustimmung "es gibt keine 2. Chance"..sicher, sowas darf, sollte nicht passieren aber es kann passieren.(das Motoren verrecken z.B.)
Flugzeuge stürzen auch immer wieder ab u fliegst du deswegen nicht mehr?? Unsere 2. Chance hat H u B nicht bestanden - ok das wars dann.

Zu den gröbsten Dingen habe ich jetzt was gesagt. Auf alles bin ich jetzt nicht eingegangen.


----------



## angelnrolfman (15. November 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Bootsvermietern auf Langeland*



AeitschKey schrieb:


> @
> 
> angelnrolfman, Zustimmung zu "nach mir die Sintflut" (Umgang mit den Booten) aber nicht wir! Keine Zustimmung "es gibt keine 2. Chance"..sicher, sowas darf, sollte nicht passieren aber es kann passieren.(das Motoren verrecken z.B.)
> Flugzeuge stürzen auch immer wieder ab u fliegst du deswegen nicht mehr?? Unsere 2. Chance hat H u B nicht bestanden - ok das wars dann.
> ...


 
Das sollte keine direkte Sache sein, wollte damit nur sagen, dass EVTL. einge Mieter der Boote diese auch nicht im "perfektem Zustand" zurückgeben. Einen "angeschlagenen Motor" kann man es von aussen nicht gleich ansehen, wenn etwas nicht stimmt. Viele sagen auch aus Angst etwas bezahlen zu müssen bei der Abgabe nichts.  War aber bestimmt nicht auf euch bezogen.....
Und bezüglich der 2. Chance....sorry wenn bei euch OK, bei mir nicht.....
(dein Vergleich mit dem Fliegen....ich arbeite im Ölgeschäft "auf der ganzen Welt , auf jedem Kontinent.....sicherlich muss ich da fliegen........)


----------



## Michael Horn (16. November 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Bootsvermietern auf Langeland*



AeitschKey schrieb:


> Michael, das mit dem Sponsoring hat irgendjemand als Witz gepostet. Darüber sind wir (u du) doch schon lange drüber weg.
> Kannst du überhaupt noch was zu den Zustand der Boote dort sagen? Du hast ja ein eigenes.....
> Ob Shorty nun übertreibt oder nicht, ob er nicht die Wahrheit erzählt oder doch, das weiß ich auch nicht 100%ig aber wenn hier jmd postet, dann gehe ich davon aus das es kein Müll ist. Und da wir so ungefähr die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht haben wie Shorty, ist er für mich definitiv glaubhaft. Und wenn du schreibst Morten´s Version war für dich glaubhafter, dann glaubst du ihm also. Wo ist der Unterschied zw glaubhafter und glauben?? So kleinlich müssen wir wirklich nicht sein.
> Warum ich mich darüber freue das auch andere negative Sachen zu berichten haben? Weil Leute wie Du so ziemlich alles anzweifeln und in Frage stellen was ich gepostet habe. Das regt unheimlich auf. Wenn also mehr Leute auch negative Statements abgeben, dann kommst du vielleicht mal runter von deinem hohen Roß. Nur deswegen artet das hier so aus!! Auf weitere kindische Trotzereien deinerseits gehe ich nicht ein.


 
Hallo Aeitschkey,

bis auf Deine letzte drei Sätze lassen wir das mal so stehen. Jeder vertritt sein Meinung und wenn Du/Ihr nicht zufrieden wart und andere auch nicht, dann ist das Ok ....... und es ist auch nichts dagegegen einzuwenden, wenn das hier gepostet wird. 

Aber auf das "hohe Ross" haben mich Deine Aussagen gebracht. Und dass ich jetzt noch an allem schuld sein soll, dass das hier so ausartet, ist auch nicht richtig. 

Ich denke einfach, dass es auf die Ausdruckweise hier ankommt und die ging bei Dir teilweise unter die Gürtellinie und das hat mich aufgeregt. Vielleicht hab ich mich auch ein bissel zu arg reingesteigert. 

Aber glaub mir, ich habe auch keine Lust, mich hier mit Dir oder einem anderen rumzustreiten und schlage vor, dass wir das Friedenbeil ausgraben. 

Noch zu Deiner Frage, ob ich Mortens Boote kenne. Im ersten Jahr hatte ich auch ein Boot auf Trailer bei ihm gemietet. Verlief alles 100% problemlos. Brauchte in der Woche gerade mal 20 Liter Sprit. Das liegt aber daran, dass man nur sehr kurze Anfahrtswege von der Rampe aus hat.

Wie Rolf auch schon gesagt hat gehen manche mit den Booten um, dass man nicht mehr hinschauen kann. Wenn man manchen bei Slippen zuschaut....... da dreht man sich am besten um und schaut nicht hin, wie die die Boote behandeln. Daher haben die Boote mal ihre optische Macken und sind nicht so gepflegt wie beispielsweise die von IBI. Technisch sollten natürlich die Boote so sein, dass draussen nix anbrennt. 

....... und nicht nur die Boote von Haus und Boot können Probleme machen, ich habe gerade diesen Sommer Seeretter gespielt und ein Boot zurück an Land geschleppt, da der Motor versagt hatte...... es handelte sich hierbei aber um ein Boot von Torben Hansen. Auch hier kann so etwas passieren. Man kann eben mal nicht jetzt sagen, was in zwei Stunden mit den Motoren ist, die laufen und laufen und laufen und plötzlich macht es bumm und der Motor is kaputt. Man kann einfach nicht vor jeder Vermietung in das Innenleben eines Motors schauen.

Aber jetzt ist gut

Gruß Michael


----------



## Konni75 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Bootsvermietern auf Langeland*

Hallo Michael
Aber jetzt ist gut würde ich glauben wenn du den letzten absatz nicht geschieben hättes.Es handelt sich hierbei um ein Boot von Torben Hansen.
Warum?Das man sich da seine gedanken macht ist klar, mit demSponsoring
das war ein joke oder .So glaube jeder was er will oder nicht. Eins ist Klar 
Vermiet ich was muß es OK sein egal wie die Boote behandelt worden oder nicht.

Gruß Konni


----------



## xxxtschKxx (18. November 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Bootsvermietern auf Langeland*



Michael Horn schrieb:


> Hallo Aeitschkey,
> 
> bis auf Deine letzte drei Sätze lassen wir das mal so stehen. Jeder vertritt sein Meinung und wenn Du/Ihr nicht zufrieden wart und andere auch nicht, dann ist das Ok ....... und es ist auch nichts dagegegen einzuwenden, wenn das hier gepostet wird.
> 
> ...



Soweit so gut.
Ich weiß zwar nicht was genau du mit meinen Ausdrucksweisen meinst aber naja. 1x wurde ich editiert u das wars.(ganz zum Anfang)
Zu den Booten ist alles gesagt. Ich denke einige haben den Thread hier wahrgenommen, die Wirkung des Ganzen hat ihren Sinn vllt erfüllt. Andere vor bösen Überraschungen im Urlaub warnen.

Noch was völlig krankes am Rande:
Als wir wg Sturm die Tage nicht angeln konnten, waren wir natürlich trotzdem am Hafen Bagenkop um Wellen zu gucken. Locker 2-3m hoch, da war bestimmt Windstärke 7+. Da sahen wir 4 ältere Herren (Ü50) die samt Angeln zu der rechten Steinmauer gingen. Wir hinterher, mal gucken. In der Brandung hätte man mind 200g Krallenblei gebraucht!!Ging echt gar nicht. Der älteste Herr hatte nur n Klumpen Blei und ein Drilling dran u feuerte das Ganze raus. Direkt auf die Reuse zu, die so 20-30m vor der Mauer lag. Mit Bojen schön sichtbar.  Also was hat der da gemacht? Die Reuse einholen?? Wehe einer sagt jetzt hier, der wollte gucken wo die Seile der Reuse hingen. Das konnte man alles sehen. Aber es kam noch besser. Ein anderer Herr feuerte seine ca 15cm+ Hechtwobbler in die Wellen. Das sah dann so aus - der Wind erwischte den Wobbler , dieser flog so 10m in 3m hohe Wellen rein u wurde dann zügig eingeholt.  Und das wirklich beste war - sein 30cm Stahlvorfach vogeschaltet.) Wahnsinn!!! Sowas sieht man auch nicht alle Tage. Die Preisfrage nun: Auf was hat er denn geangelt??


----------



## Schnueffel (20. November 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Bootsvermietern auf Langeland*



Brummpa schrieb:


> Was ist daran krank? Zeigt doch nur, daß der schlechteste Angeltag immer noch besser ist, als der schönste Arbeitstag!|supergri
> Gruß Thomas



Sorry! Aber da geh ich lieber arbeiten als nen Gummifisch durch die Pfütze zu ziehen :q


----------



## olebole (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Bootsvermietern auf Langeland*

Hallo Leudde,

ich klinke mich hier mal kurz ein, in der Hoffnung das Ihr helfen könnt.

Ich suche zu Mitte Mai 2012 ein einigermaßen vernünftiges Boot zur Miete auf Langeland. Unser Haus ist in Bukkemose. Und meiner Meinung nach wären die Häfen in Spodsbjerg und Bagenkop soweit die besten für mich.

Jetzt kommts aber..... IBI, THF sind komplett zu !!! Kann das sein ?? Jetzt habe ich noch eine Anfrage über Haus & Boot am laufen, mal sehen, was die mir sagen !!

Danke !!!!

Ole


----------



## Lockenfrosch (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Bootsvermietern auf Langeland*

Na , da kann ich ja froh sein, das ich zu Anfang Juni noch ein schönes Boot bei Thorben erwischt habe  Und das Haus von Haus und Boot, und dich denke, es wird genau so ein schöner Angelurlaub wie meine vergangenen. Probleme treten überall auf. Ich würde das nicht überbewerten , aber mach mir natürlich auch meine Gedanken, wenn sowas öfter passiert. Ich denk mal., wenn man bei Übergabe Haus und auch das Boot gründlich durchguckt, tut man  gut daran.


----------

